# cramps 7 days after having the hsg injection



## wevaa (Sep 11, 2006)

HI

I'm on my 7th day after ovulation and I'm getting cramp pains which started 3 days ago. Is this me coming on my AF or is it implementation pains i pray it is. is this normal.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Do you mean you had hcg injection to trigger ovulation ? If so then you would usually ovulate about 36 hours later...so if you had injection 7 days ago then you would be approx 5 and half days after ovulation now (and not 7dpo)...you wouldn't ovulate the same day you had the injection.
An egg lives for around 12-24 hours and then if fertilised takes a few days to actually reach the womb, around 5 days...only once embie has reached blastocyst stage at approx 5 days would it be ready to start to implant, usually about 24 hours later...so implantation happens around 5-12dpo. So yes, it could _possibly_ be implantation but may be a little early, especially if the symptoms you're experiencing started 3 days ago. Not everyone will experience implantation pain...

To be honest, from just before ovulation (around cd10) I always start to get all sorts of aches, pains and twinges...this get progressively worse until I ovulate cd14/15 and then ease up but still on/off right through 2ww...some can be quite sharp stabbing pains...along with lots of other symptoms like lower back pain, nausea, bloatedness etc...I've always had bad ovulation pains and when on clomid it just exacerbated them I think because releasing more eggs. Your ovaries are still producing lots of hormones, primarily progesterone, which is also why you may be getting these symptoms.

Also, the hcg trigger jab can give pg like symptoms because it is the hcg hormone that is released from the embie once its implanted and what an hpt detects which is why can give false +ve results if you test to soon after having hcg injection.

I hope its a good sign for you but it could just be the effects of clomid, the hcg injection and ovulation.

Pg, AF and clomid side effects are all so similar its difficult to know whats happening and I've had pretty much the same symptoms on times I've conceived as all those I've not.

I would try not to over analyse every little thing otherwise it will just drive you 

Fingers crossed its all positive signs for you though...good luck 
Natasha


----------

